# Penn Squall Clicker?



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm pretty good on inshore stuff but don't use my surf equipment enough to be very good at repairs. I have a Penn Squall 40 non-lever drag, non-level wind. Only been used a few times and cleaned right after I get done with it. Last night my son hooked into something big at the Port A jetties. It started making the clicker really hum as it stripped off line. Fought it for a while then lost it in the rocks. Went back this morning and set up again. I noticed when you now strip off line you can barley hear the click. Now, when you reel it, it is as loud as it has always been. The drag will still hold great when you crank it down jus hardly any click. Anybody know what might be the cause or a fix?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

The brass ring inside that is basically the spring for the "clicker" could have been bent or tweaked where it doesn't have the response you had before. I believe the gear it rides on to make the noise is metal so if it is damaged you have bigger problems and will have to replace the spool but highly unlikely that that is the problem. Just take the side plate off and check the brass ring and make sure it is tight and not bent or tweaked. Maybe one of the washers between the clicker slide button got tweaked as well and just not letting it fully engage as well.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks George! The more I thought about it I realized that this was the first ever time this reel had been used. I have never pulled the side plate either. I will pull it when I get back from vacation as I haven't all the tools I need. Could a run on a big fish tweak it?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

It is possible if it stayed engaged the whole time and it took off like you said. Its hard to tell without taking it apart to look. When I use the clicker offshore trolling as soon as we get the rod and start to reel the clicker is disengaged. I have never had one do something,like that though from a fish. There are a lot of possibilities that is could I'm just pretty sure that round spring with the slit cut in it for the clicker is the culprit.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The clicker on a Penn Squall 40 has 3 settings, off, light, and heavy. Check to make sure it was on the heavy setting before you tear it apart.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

10-4 fellas! Rods already strapped to the minivan ceiling and about to pull out of port A. Will check when I get home!


----------

